
Coronavirus and Credibility - weinzierl
http://www.paulgraham.com/cred.html
======
chupa-chups
So true, and in my point of view one of the, if not _the_ , most relevant
aspects of the fake news pandemic: journalists not strictly adhering to known
and provable facts.

This opens a flank to bullshitters, and in the matter of bullshit they will
outperform anyone else, since that's their ground.

In my view of a non-fake-news world, journalists would always (1) provide a
link to independent sources where possible.

(1) if possible, i.e. when it doesn't endanger someones life.

